# Avatar the 2nd war   Rp



## chulance (Mar 18, 2009)

A second war this time the earth benders are the villians. Years have passesed sense the age of Avatar Aang and their have been some avatars affter him. Anyway according the Avatar Cycle the next Avatar will be selected in the earth kingdom. The earth king has two sons one is considered a prodigy the other is a great earth bender better than his father the only one greater than him is his older brother.

All of the eartkingdom think the older brother will be the Avatar until the earth king announced it was the younger one. Extremly shocked his journey begins and he was sent off to learn to master all the elements. The other brother took over earth kingdom and plans to rule the world.

Join here:  


Rules
 No Godmodding: You know managing to dodge all attacks,never getting hurt,killing without permission ect.
Keep all OOC conversation in the OOC topic.
 No spamming: All posts must be at least one paragrpah please.

Ba Sing Se. 
The story begins in the beutiful earth castle in Ba Sing Se, where many people had gathered to see the Earth king reveal the Avatar. The younger son of the earth king Roto stood down in a chair waiting for the Avatar to be chosen he already knew it would be his brother he was a better earthbender than their father and he was the King! He knew it couldn't be him or anyone else it had to be his brother.

His brother often bragged about how he would be the Avatar when he grew up and become the most powerful being ever.  He was the third strongest earth-bender in the earth kingdom his father being the second and his older brother first.  His father king  Zedon began a speech about how the earth kingdom should feel proud that the next Avatar would be an Earthbender.

He continued his speeh but Roto was too busy day-dreaming he didn't want to come to this stupid speech in the first place, just to see the Avatar get chosen. So what the Avatar has ultimate power,control over all the elements. and lots of other cool abilties that no other bender had. He saved the world on a daly basis and got to travel all the time. That was a life Roto wanted he enjoyed traveling  and helping people. 


Today was his Sixteenth birthday and his fear had come true. His dad had actually forgot his birthday if his mom was still living she wouldn't have forgotten. His brother had gained  scrolls on how to perform Cool Sandbending techniques on his sixteenth birthday while he got nothing!

Roto: This is no fair! 

He was speaking quitely and wasn't talking loud enough for anyone to hear him.  The next thing his father said was the thing that had shocked him the most.

Zedon: And now to introduce the new Avatar Zedon!!!!!!!!

Roto: What?

His brother seemed shocked and upset,and for a moment Roto thought he would burst out in anger. Was this some kind of joke to upset his brother  for ignoring his chores last night.  He walked beside his father as people in the earth kingdom began to cheer. He saw people from other tribes too Firebenders, Airbenders, and Waterbenders!

Roto: * Whispers* Father are you sure
Zedon: Of course son I'm positive  you deserve this life you want it now enjoy your life before your journey to master the elements begin
Roto*Smiles* Right father!

He ran outside  running into the crowd to shake people's hands and sign autographs for people. He was already enjoying being the Avatar he always thought his brother would be the Avatar. He knew his brother would proboably hate him, but he didn't care he was the Avatar if his brother attacked he could defend himself for no it was time for fun!


----------

